# malaysia silkscreen supplier new branch in kuala lumpur



## yus152 (Dec 27, 2011)

hye All,

just wanna introduce our company.
we are selling all printing accessories & equipment for
silkscreen & tampo pad printing.
our office in johor bahru and
we will open our new kuala lumpur in 2012.
anything you can contact me :
017 9550419 (yus)

tq for all friend.


----------

